# visiting Merida...seeking information



## dstan (Nov 24, 2008)

We are taking a trip from the west coast of Mexico to Merida in early Feb. Does anyone have suggestions of a good "budget" place to stay, of things to do and see, and information on other websites with local, Merida, information for tourists?. Any suggestions much appreciated. thanks


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

dstan said:


> We are taking a trip from the west coast of Mexico to Merida in early Feb. Does anyone have suggestions of a good "budget" place to stay, of things to do and see, and information on other websites with local, Merida, information for tourists?. Any suggestions much appreciated. thanks


We live in San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas and visit Merida often. Once contemplated living there but found the hot, humid climate most of the time to be a bit much - for us anyway.

I won´t talk about "budget" hotels since, when we visit that city, we always stay in centro in hotels running over $800 Pesos a night but you should find some pretty decent hotels in centro in whatever price range you have set for yourself.

For hints about things to see and do in Merida, cultural activities and some very good places to dine on local cuisine, I recommend you go onlne to the_ New York Times _website and look up the article_ 36 Hours in Merida, Mexico _published December 4th. 

One thing I would strongly recommend is that, if you are going to stay in the city, you stay in its historic center near the main plaza and beautiful historic buildigs and monuments. It´s a great walking city in the centro area and the many cultural activities, often free and highly entertaining can be reached on foot from nearby hotels. We really like the small boutique hotel Maison Lafitte from which we stroll the streets of centro every day and evening while in town but I don´t think of it as a "budget" hotel. This hotel has great Mexican style breakfasts and there are several very good restaurants nearby for excellent Yucatecan food.

Outside of centro, we do not find Merida to be that interesting and I recommend you endeavor to stay in the hisoric central district.

Since you are driving, there are many fun and interesting side trips within a couple of hours of Merida that you should not miss. Drives to Chichin Itzá, Uxmal and even the fascinating historic city of Campeche are within reasonable driving times and the places to visit along the gulf are too numerous to mention. I also highy recommend the very interesting nearby (yellow) city of Itzamal and also the beautifully preserved hacienda about 20 minutes out of centro that is more than worth a visit that is discussed in that New York Times article which is an excellent source of information for visitors.

Have fun. It´s a great place to visit and, personally, I think it has some of the finest cuisine in all of Mexico - unique and delicious.


----------



## dstan (Nov 24, 2008)

Hound Dog said:


> We live in San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas and visit Merida often. Once contemplated living there but found the hot, humid climate most of the time to be a bit much - for us anyway.
> 
> I won´t talk about "budget" hotels since, when we visit that city, we always stay in centro in hotels running over $800 Pesos a night but you should find some pretty decent hotels in centro in whatever price range you have set for yourself.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for all the info. I'll definately check out the New York time article. Im getting excited about the possibilities and my mouth is watering already! thanks again


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I hope for you trip the main plaza rebuilding/renovations are finished..a Sunday in the plaza with food
and craft booths and usually live music is a wonderful time...I stay at the Hotel Montejo 2 blocks from the plaza,at any hotel or the tourist office get a free copy of Yucatan Today, better than any bought guidebook...Here is the online version.....Yucatan Today

here is a link to the Montejo.......::Hotel Montejo::

also across the street from the hotel is one of the best restaurants in Merida for Yucatecan food. Its name is La Chaya Maya..enjoy

P.S. Plan your trip wisely, February 15th. through the 22nd is Carnival 2012...if this is your time frame reserve now, budget hotels go fast.....


----------



## abscissa (Apr 5, 2010)

Here is a good user forum in the Merida / Progreso area 
Yolisto


----------



## Aliana (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi, for all the info on what to do or stay in Merida I recommend you check:

Yucatan Today and Yucatan Living

The hotel I always recommend because it's price and location is Hotel Holly, Yucatan Mexico, Hoteles en Yucatan which is right by Paseo Montejo, very close to downtown but not right in it which I wouldn't recommend as it's noisier, etc. 

Good luck


----------



## thehoosier (Sep 10, 2010)

"Outside of centro, we do not find Merida to be that interesting and I recommend you endeavor to stay in the hisoric central district."

I completely disagree with this statement. But I think it really depends on the person. I like to get away from the tourist traps and eat and shop with the locals. So for me, shopping and eating gets a lot better and cheaper when you start to get a few blocks away from the Grand Plaza. The people are a lot cooler outside of Centro and the food is so much better. In Centro they just want you money. Santiago is a great area with several affordable B&B's. 7 pesos tacos at the plaza in Santiago are amazing. And try the juice, amazing! Santiago is about ten minute walk to the Grand Plaza. Since you mention budget. Cheap way to enjoy the city go to the Grand Plaza and start walking in any direction. San Juan is to the south, Santiago is to the west, markets are Southeast, walking up north on Calle 60 has some cool shops and leads to Chocolate Cafe! I also highly recommend the Chocolate Cafe, if you like chocolate.


----------



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

We stayed at Maria del Carmen in Centro. You might check it out. It's clean and centrally located. There is secured parking if you rent a car and a very easy walk to Plaza Grande.


----------

